# Tesla grey color



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Does anyone know the name of the grey color that Tesla paints their shop floors? My new garage/house will be done soon and I want to epoxy the floors that color.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Portland has a new store/service center under construction and the city posts the permit documents online. Here's the finish schedule.
"Epoxy floor: Servicon Systems Inc, color to match Benjamin Moore 1224-40 Thundercloud Grey, Nonslip texture"


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> "Epoxy floor: Servicon Systems Inc, color to match Benjamin Moore 1224-40 Thundercloud Grey, Nonslip texture"


There appears to be a typo in the permit.
Benjamin Moore 2124-40 Thundercloud Grey
For computers:
rgb(185, 190, 193)
#b9bec1


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> There appears to be a typo in the permit.
> Benjamin Moore 2124-40 Thundercloud Grey
> For computers:
> rgb(185, 190, 193)
> #b9bec1


architects suck at transposing


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

AWESOME! Thank you, that's just what I needed.


----------

